# How About That.



## Downwindtracker2 (Feb 16, 2019)

How about that ! I just needed and used two tools not on anyone's list of must haves. I'm redoing a 24" rock saw, see my post on cutting aluminum,. I removed the arbor and the bearing was set back from the flange . My $9.95 PA small hole guage said .277" .  I then checked the rails next, using a inside mic set. at the saw end they were 9.259 " but wider at the start end. I wouldn't say  those numbers are exact, but for this, they will work.


----------

